

Firefox 18 Enters Beta Channel With IonMonkey JavaScript JIT Compiler - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/firefox_18_enters_beta_channel_ionmonkey_javascript_jit_compiler420

======
jimmthang
I use google chrome myself...

